# Solved: Strange Error?



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi,
I am trying to reinstall GTR Evolution on my new 1TB Harddrive. I go thru the install procedure, select my 1TB drive which is E: click next to install and I get this error message " The drive or UNC share you selected does not exist or is not accessible. Please select another."

It seems not to recognize my 1TB HD? All other games have install successfully so far.

I'm using Win XP Pro

Any ideas?

Uly


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the drive 1TB your C drive with your operating system on it?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

No it is my Second Hard Drive, My gaming HD. I have installed GTR Evo on a secondry Drive before...not sure why It won't this time?

Uly


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I have seen this error before but mostly with skype

Can you try installing on your C drive as a test and see what happens


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is the type and location of the second drive?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

I have to go out now but I will try it in a few hours and let you know...Thanks

Uly


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

No it wont install on C: either...same error messgae comes up!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have the right version of the game for your operating system?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes it's for Win xp...last time I installed it was on my Win xp system on the old Hard Drive that died. It's the same DVD (original) I installed on my previous Harddrive before it died. This new harddrive is exactly the same brand and size as the other one that died. It doesn't install on C Drive either...weird.

I have installed more than 10 games on this new HD and they all installed with no probs.


Uly


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is the CD scratched at all?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Some extremely light ones nothing that should stop it installing....The other games cd's were worse.

Uly


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Game CD's have "weak" sectors on them are are very hard for drives to read. They are there to prevent copying. So even very small scratches can make them useless.

One way to find out if you don't have any software that will check a CD for bad clusters is to create a folder on your desktop, explore the CD, and try copying all the files and folders from the CD to the folder. If there is an error that you can't copy something, it means that the drive can't read that part of the CD for some reason, usually dirt or a scratch.


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok now here is something interesting...

I just found a complete backup of GTR Evo I made 2 months before the Hard Drive Died on my external HD. 

I clicked the GTR Evo .exe and it asked for the DVD to be put in the DVD drive and it loaded up...Works perfectly  All mods are there and working. Thank God for Backups 

How strange. So I guess I will copy my backup onto my 1TB Harddrive and it will work?

Ok I will try your method and see if anything is wrong with the Cd too.

At least I can still Play it 

I think the owners should have the right to back up their own original DVD's! looks like I will have to buy another copy if this DVD turns out to be scratched or damaged in some way  Wouldn't be a problem if I had a DVD backup of it.

Uly


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They tend to get sratched but you really need to take good care of the roiginal.

No telling if that backup will run from another drive. It depends how it got there and where it was "installed" because installations put files in a lot of places other than Program Files.


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

> One way to find out if you don't have any software that will check a CD for bad clusters is to create a folder on your desktop, explore the CD, and try copying all the files and folders from the CD to the folder. If there is an error that you can't copy something, it means that the drive can't read that part of the CD for some reason, usually dirt or a scratch.


Ok I tried your method and the cd copied over to my desktop perfectly. So looks like the error is nothing to do with the cd? It must mean something else.

Any ideas?

Uly


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try Compatibility Mode.

Try installing from the folder you copied. But wherever you install from, right-click the installer and try running it under a different operating system that the game says it supports. Do the same thing with the shortcut to the game after it is installed. Try different ones since simetimes one will work even though the game is not supposed to be compatible with that OS.

Are you choosing the online or offline installation? If you are trying to install the online version, you need Steam installed first.

Do you have a minimum of 3.7 GB's free space on the drives?


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

> Try Compatibility Mode.
> Try installing from the folder you copied. But wherever you install from, right-click the installer and try running it under a different operating system that the game says it supports. Do the same thing with the shortcut to the game after it is installed. Try different ones since simetimes one will work even though the game is not supposed to be compatible with that OS.


Ok tried to use compatibility mode with all operating systems in the compatibility mode options...no luck still same error message!!

I am just trying the offline version for now



> Do you have a minimum of 3.7 GB's free space on the drives?


I have 803 GB free Space on my E Drive (gaming drive)

and

300 GB free on my c drive.

Game won't install on either drive 

Uly


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

This Problem is now Solved :up:

I used CCleaner to have a look at any problems with the registry and found there were left over registry item of Gtr Evo. I used CCleaner to remove these entries in the registry ( Backing up the registry 1st of course) and I reinstalled Gtr Evo with no proplems what so ever!!! 

So anyone that has problem's with this kind of error take a look at the left over registry entries and delete them.

I am very happy Now 

Thanks to all that posted help...very much appreciated!!

Cheers

Uly


----------

